

$15 PC makes the Raspberry Pi look expensive - stathack
http://www.geek.com/chips/15-pc-makes-the-raspberry-pi-look-expensive-1632604/

======
Someone1234
> How much computer can you get for less than a Hamilton?

I literally have no idea what that means.

I see nothing in particular wrong with the "Orange Pi" except, I would say
you're slightly buying into an ecosystem with the Raspberry Pi, a lot of
support articles, docs, even an operating system image.

The only thing that really irks me about the "Orange Pi" is the name. That's
extremely borderline trademark infringement, they're clearly trying to
leverage the Raspberry Pi's brand for their own profitability. That's not
cool.

~~~
qbrass
>I literally have no idea what that means.

It's referring to Hamilton's portrait being on the $10 bill, but I think they
meant Jackson ($20) instead.

